# Επιπρόσθετα > Ενέργεια: Εξοικονόμιση, Άλλες Μορφές Παραγωγής >  >  Πτυχιακη με θεμα μελετη και κατασκευη ανεμογεννητριας.

## Billll

Καλησπερα παιδια. Αν και σας διαβαζω αρκετο καιρο ηρθε η ωρα για να κανω την πτυχιακη μου και χρειαζομαι τη βοηθεια σας.

Σπουδαζω στο τμημα ηλεκτρολογιας του Τ.Ε.Ι. Πειραια και η πτυχιακη εχει θεμα τη μελετη και την μκατασκευη ανεμογεννητριας. Οσο αφορα το θεμα της μελετης εχω βρει αρκετα πραγματα που θα με βοηθησουν. Εκει ομως που εχω μπερδευτει λιγο ειναι  στην κατασκευη.

Εστω οτι θα χρησιμοποιησω μια γεννητρια η οποια θα βγαζει στην εξοδο της μια ταση. Αν αυτη η ταση ειναι A.C. τοτε μπορω να χρησιμοποιήσω ενα κυκλωμα με μετασχηματιστη + ανορθωτη + πυκνωτη για να εχω στην εξοδο μου D.C. ταση. Αν η γεννητρια βγαζει D.C. ταση τοτε δεν εχουμε προβλημα στο κομματι αυτο. Το προβλημα μου ειναι αν η γεννητρια περιστρεφεται με λιγες στροφες τοτε θα εχω στην εξοδο μου χαμηλη ταση και πως θα μπορεσω με την ταση αυτη να φορτισω μια μπαταρια. Για την φορτιση της μπαταριας δεν απαιτειται μια συγκεκριμενη και σταθερη τάση?

Σε περιπτωση που περιστρεφεται πολυ γρηγορα θα ισχυει το αντιθετο.

Διαβασα πως υπαρχουν ετοιμα controller για ανεμογεννητριες αλλα πρωτον δεν θα ηθελα να παρω κατι ετοιμο και δευτερον το κοστος ειναι απαγορευτικο για μια πτυχιακη.

Να πω πως ακομα δεν εχω αποφασισει για τον τυπο της γεννητριας που θα χρησιμοποιηθει αλλα η κατασκευη δεν θα ειναι κανονικη ανεμογεννητρια αλλα καποιο μοντελο. Εχω βρει πληροφοριες για την κατασκευη αλλα αυτο που εχω κολλησει ειναι το κυκλωμα ελεγχου φορτισης που ανεφερα παραπανω.

----------


## eebabs2000

Ένα ενδιαφέρον link για να κάνεις τα πρώτα σου βήματα...
http://www.anemogennitria.gr/onlinestore.htm 
Τώρα όσο αφορά το ρυθμιστή στροφών ή γενικά την παροχή σταθερής τάσης, μπορεί να γίνει με ηλεκτρονικό ή και μηχανικό τρόπο! Με μηχανικό τρόπο μπορείς να έχεις ένα κιβώτιο γραναζιών που θα αλλάζουν ανάλογα με τα δεδομένα που θα δίνει ένας μικροελεγτής που καλείσαι να προγραμματίσεις. Με ηλεκτρονικό τρόπο, απλά θα πρέπει να φτιάξεις έναν ελεγκτή τάσης που να μπορεί να παρέχει την ισχύ βέβαια που θες στην έξοδο. Βεβαια αν δεν φυσάει καθόλου μη περιμένεις να σου βγάζει την τάση που ζητάς... Θα σταθεροποιείται από ένα σημείο και πάνω... Καλή δύναμη!

----------


## lastid

> Αν η γεννητρια βγαζει D.C. ταση τοτε δεν εχουμε προβλημα στο κομματι αυτο.



Μέχρι το 1980 υπήρχαν γεννήτριες που έβγαζαν DC με μηχανικό τρόπο και προβλήματα αξιοπιστίας (πολλές ψήκτρες). Σήμερα όλες οι DC είναι AC με ανορθωτή. Η συνήθης πρακτική είναι να έχουν τριφασική περιέλιξη που ανορθώνεται εύκολα και ωραία.




> Το προβλημα μου ειναι αν η γεννητρια περιστρεφεται με λιγες στροφες τοτε θα εχω στην εξοδο μου χαμηλη ταση και πως θα μπορεσω με την ταση αυτη να φορτισω μια μπαταρια.



Με την μεταβολή της ταχύτητας αλλάζει μόνο η συχνότητα και η ένταση - άρα και η ισχύς. Η τάση παραμένει αμετάβλητη, εντός των ορίων λειτουργίας βέβαια.
Ούτε και χρειάζεσαι ιδιαίτερη σταθεροποίηση για φόρτιση μπαταρίας μολύβδου.

Άσχετο: Έχεις ακούσει για αποθήκευση ενέργειας σε flywheel αντί μπαταρίας? Θα μπορούσες να κάνεις (έστω και για την πλάκα σου αν όχι για την πτυχιακή) ένα μικρό τέτοιο σύστημα.

----------


## Billll

Ευχαριστω για τις πρωτες πληροφοριες. Αρα η γεννητρια μου θα μπορει να παραγει ορισμενη ταση αλλα αναλογα με τον ανεμο θα αλλαζουν το ρευμα και η συχνοτητα. Απο τη στιγμη ομως που θα μετατρεπω το ρευμα απο εναλλασσομενο σε συνεχες η συχνοτητα δεν με απασχολει και τοσο. Αρα αυτο που μενει ειναι ενα κυκλωμα ελεγχου του ρευματος. Καταλαβα καλα?

Για το flywheel δεν εχω ακουσει κατι και θα με ενδιεφεραν περισσοτερες πληροφοριες.

Έστω οτι εχω μια μπαταρια 12V αυτοκινητου. Για να την φορτισω θα πρεπει να εχω ενα κυκλωμα το οποιο να επιτρεπει την φορτιση οταν η ταση της μπαταριας ειναι μεταξυ 11,6 και 13,8 Volt. Πιο πανω θα σταματαει η φορτιση ετσι ωστε να μην καταστραφει η μπαταρια απο υπερφορτιση και πιο κατω δεν πρεπει να πεσει η ταση γιατι παλι θα καταστραφει η μπαταρια. (Η τιμες ειναι απο μετρησεις ρευματος αυτοκινητου). Αρα το κυκλωμα μου θα εχει εναν ανορθωτη για να μετατρεπει το A.C. σε D.C. εναν πυκνωτη και εναν σταθεροποιητη.

----------


## lastid

> Ευχαριστω για τις πρωτες πληροφοριες. Αρα η γεννητρια μου θα μπορει να παραγει ορισμενη ταση αλλα αναλογα με τον ανεμο θα αλλαζουν το ρευμα και η συχνοτητα. Απο τη στιγμη ομως που θα μετατρεπω το ρευμα απο εναλλασσομενο σε συνεχες η συχνοτητα δεν με απασχολει και τοσο. Αρα αυτο που μενει ειναι ενα κυκλωμα ελεγχου του ρευματος. Καταλαβα καλα?



Σε γενικές γραμμές ναι, αλλά δεν χρειάζεται να ελέγξεις το ρεύμα στην κατασκευή σου.




> Για το flywheel δεν εχω ακουσει κατι και θα με ενδιεφεραν περισσοτερες πληροφοριες.



Είναι ένας περιστρεφόμενος τροχός ή κύλινδρος με μεγάλη μάζα που μετατρέπει την ηλεκτρική ενέργεια σε κινητική και αντίστροφα. Διαθέτει μαγνητικά ρουλεμάν. Έχει καλύτερο λόγο αποθηκευμένης ενέργειας ανά μονάδα βάρους από τις μπαταρίες. Δεν μπορεί όμως να αποθηκεύσει ενέργεια για μεγάλο χρόνο, όπως επίσης και να κατασκευαστεί σε πολύ μεγάλη κλίμακα.
Μπορεί να φαίνεται παλιομοδίτικη μέθοδος, βλέπω όμως όλο και πιο συχνά στην βιβλιογραφία αναφορές για υλοποιήσεις της.




> Έστω οτι εχω μια μπαταρια 12V αυτοκινητου. Για να την φορτισω θα πρεπει να εχω ενα κυκλωμα το οποιο να επιτρεπει την φορτιση οταν η ταση της μπαταριας ειναι μεταξυ 11,6 και 13,8 Volt. Πιο πανω θα σταματαει η φορτιση ετσι ωστε να μην καταστραφει η μπαταρια απο υπερφορτιση και πιο κατω δεν πρεπει να πεσει η ταση γιατι παλι θα καταστραφει η μπαταρια. (Η τιμες ειναι απο μετρησεις ρευματος αυτοκινητου). Αρα το κυκλωμα μου θα εχει εναν ανορθωτη για να μετατρεπει το A.C. σε D.C. εναν πυκνωτη και εναν σταθεροποιητη.



Σωστά.

----------


## Billll

Τελικα αποφασισαμε να φτιαξουμε μια mini ανεμογεννητρια που να πιανει λιγο χωρο ετσι ωστε η κατασκευη να μεινει στο εργαστηριο του Τ.Ε.Ι και να προσομοιωνει μια κανονικη ανεμογεννητρια.

Σκεφτομαι οτι μπορω να χρησιμοποιησω ενα δυναμο ποδηλατου για γεννητρια. Τα πιο πολλα δυναμο αν θυμαι καλα απο ταπαιδικα μου χρονια εβγαζαν ταση 6V αρα θα μπορω ετσι να φορτιζω μια 6βολτη μπαταρια.

Το θεμα ειναι που θα βρω ενα καλο και αξιοπιστο δυναμο. Υπαρχου εταιρειες στην Ελλαδα που φτιαχνουν η ειναι ενα μονο μοντελο? Οποιαδηποτε βοηθεια δεκτη.

----------


## Billll

Κανενας δεν γνωριζει τιποτε ρε παιδια?

----------


## NIKPAPAZOGLOU

> Το θεμα ειναι που θα βρω ενα καλο και αξιοπιστο δυναμο. Υπαρχου εταιρειες στην Ελλαδα που φτιαχνουν η ειναι ενα μονο μοντελο? Οποιαδηποτε βοηθεια δεκτη.




τι να τον κανεις τον αξιοπιστο?πηγενε σε ενα ποδηλαταδικο και παρε εναν .

----------


## Billll

Λοιπον τελικα πηρα ενα Dynamo Hub αλλα απογοητευτηκα γιατι δεν γυρναει αρκετα ευκολα. Ψαχνοντας λιγο για αλλες λυσεις επεσα πανω στα step motor τα οποια διαβασα πως αν χρησιμοποιηθουν σαν γεννητριες παραγουν σε χαμηλες στροφες υψηλη ταση σε σχεση με εναν κινητηρα DC. Βεβαια το ρευμα που παραγουν ειναι AC αλλα αυτο το προβλημα λυνεται ευκολα.

Το θεμα ειναι οτι δεν γνωριζω τι πρεπει να προσεξω για την επιλογη ενος Step motor. Θελω να φορτισω μια μπαταρια 12V.

----------


## lastid

Πιστεύω ότι με step motor δεν θα μπορέσεις να πάρεις αρκετό ρεύμα για να φορτίσεις 12V μπαταρία αυτοκινήτου.
Εμπειρικά, μπορείς να πειραματιστείς με ένα μικρό step motor γνωστών προδιαγραφών: Μετράς το ρεύμα που παράγει σαν γεννήτρια, το συγκρίνεις με το ρεύμα (από τις προδιαγραφές) που απαιτεί σαν κινητήρας και έτσι παίρνεις μία ιδέα για την σχέση των δύο ρευμάτων, ώστε να ψάξεις step motor βάση προδιαγραφών.

----------


## Billll

Λοιπον εχθες εβγαλα ενα βηματικο μοτερ απο εναν παλιο εκτυπωτη.Δουλειει στα 12V. Εχει 4 καλωδια. Γυρνωντας το με το χερι μονο απο τα δυο καλωδια επερνα μια ταση γυρω στα 2,5V. Σημερα θα συνεχιστουν οι δοκιμες. Οι ερωτησεις μου ειναι οτι χρησιμοποιοντας μια γεφυρα για μετατροπη σε συνεχες ρευμα και χωρις να υπολογιζουμε την πτωση τασης απο το κυκλωμα αν το μοτερ παραγει 12V εναλλασσομενο θα εχω στην εξοδο 12V συνεχες η λιγοτερο?

----------


## Billll

Συνεχιζω να γραφω ακαθεκτος μπας και καποιος γνωριζει και βοηθησει καθολου. Στο μοτερ εβαλα μια χειροποιητη ελικα αλλα οταν γυρναγε με φυσιολογικες στροφες δεν εβγαζε πανω απο 3V.Αρα δεν κανει για τη δουλεια που το θελω. Ψαχνω ενα βηματικο μοτερ με λειτουργια στα 24 η παραπανω Volt με βημα κατα προτιμηση 1.8 μοιρες η μικροτερο και αν γινεται με εξι καλωδια. Οποιος γνωριζει κατι θελω πληροφοριες.

Εψαξα στο ebay αλλα οσα κοιταξα δεν εγραφαν πανω Volt. Αυτο σημαινει πως μπορουν να δουλεψουν σε οσα Volt χρειαστει?

Ειναι καποιος στην Ελλαδα που να εμπορευεται τετοια μοτερ? Επισης θα με ενδιεφερε αν γνωριζει κανεις μαγαζια με μεταχειρισμενα μοτερ σε περιπτωση που δεν βρω κατι να χρησιμοποιηση κλασικο μοτερ μονημων μαγνητων. Λιγη βοηθεια γιατι εχω κολλησει σε αυτο το θεμα και αν δεν βρω κατι γρηγορα δεν με βλεπω να προλαβαινω να παραδωσω την πτυχιακη μεχρι τα τελη του αλλου μηνα. :Crying:  :Crying:  :Crying:  :Crying:  :Crying:

----------


## FILMAN

> Συνεχιζω να γραφω ακαθεκτος μπας και καποιος γνωριζει και βοηθησει καθολου. Στο μοτερ εβαλα μια χειροποιητη ελικα αλλα οταν γυρναγε με φυσιολογικες στροφες δεν εβγαζε πανω απο 3V.Αρα δεν κανει για τη δουλεια που το θελω. (Φυσικά. Η τάση εξόδου εξαρτάται από τις στροφές.) Ψαχνω ενα βηματικο μοτερ με λειτουργια στα 24 η παραπανω Volt με βημα κατα προτιμηση 1.8 μοιρες η μικροτερο και αν γινεται με εξι καλωδια. Οποιος γνωριζει κατι θελω πληροφοριες.
> 
> Εψαξα στο ebay αλλα οσα κοιταξα δεν εγραφαν πανω Volt. Αυτο σημαινει πως μπορουν να δουλεψουν σε οσα Volt χρειαστει?
> 
> Όχι βέβαια...
> 
> Ειναι καποιος στην Ελλαδα που να εμπορευεται τετοια μοτερ? Επισης θα με ενδιεφερε αν γνωριζει κανεις μαγαζια με μεταχειρισμενα μοτερ σε περιπτωση που δεν βρω κατι να χρησιμοποιηση κλασικο μοτερ μονημων μαγνητων. Λιγη βοηθεια γιατι εχω κολλησει σε αυτο το θεμα και αν δεν βρω κατι γρηγορα δεν με βλεπω να προλαβαινω να παραδωσω την πτυχιακη μεχρι τα τελη του αλλου μηνα.



Δεν νομίζω ότι θα κάνεις δουλειά με βηματικό μοτέρ. Ένα alternator αυτοκινήτου θα σου έκανε, ή είναι πολύ μεγάλο;

----------


## Billll

Ειναι μεγαλο για αυτο που θελω να φτιαξω.Κοιταζω για κατι μικροτερο.

----------


## fra

Η ευρεση ενος μοτερ με μονιμους μαγνητες ειναι πονεμενη ιστορια!!!Ψαχνω και εγω εδω και κανα χρονο αλλα τιποτα!!Στον Πειραια αν ψαξεις στα μεταχειρισμενα μπορει να βρεις κατι, εγω δεν εχω προλαβει να παω ακομα. Για δες εδω http://www.transmotec.com/Contact-Europe.aspx εχει καταλογο και αντιπροσωπια στην Δραμα νομιζω. Τους ειχα ζητησει 2 φορες προσφορα αλλα με γραψανε...κανε μια προσπαθια παντως. Ειναι και ενας στην ΣΠ.ΠΑΤΣΗ 71 CHRIS MOTOR Χριστοφορς Μιχαλης 210-3425574-5. Ουτε εκει εχω παει αλλα  πολυ εγκυρη πηγη και πελατης του μου ειπε οτι εχει οτι θες απο DC κινητητες. Αν εχεις νεα ενημερωσε μας. Στο e-bay υπαρχουν διαφορα αλλα ειναι και πολυ ακριβα http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/DC-MOTOR-POSSI...item255973e221. Αν βρεις κινητηρα DC θα ειναι πολυ ευκολο αυτο που θες να κανεις. Το δυναμο του αυτοκινητου δυστιχως δεν κανει γιατι θελει πολλες στροφες (>800-1000 rpm) για να βγαλει ταση.....μακαρι να εκανε....το εχω δοκιμασει 2 φορες αλλα τιποτα.Καλη επιτυχια και καλο πτυχιο!!!

----------


## fra

Για δες και εδω http://shop.ebay.co.uk/?_from=R40&_npmv=3&_trksid=p3913.m38.l1313&_nkw=wi  nd+generator+motor&_sacat=See-All-Categories     για δες και εδω. Εχει διαφορα αλλα ειναι μεγαλα για αυτο που θες, καποιο ομως μπορει να σου κανει

----------


## Billll

Σε ευχαριστω πολυ φιλε μου.Απο βδομαδα θα παω εκει που μου ειπες να το ψαξω το θεμα. Για οτι νεο θα ενημερωσω.

----------


## eebabs2000

Μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις και μοτέρ από παλιό κασετόφωνο που βγάζει 6V DC στα 50Hz (αν θυμάμαι καλά) είχα φτιάξει με αυτό μία χειροκίνητη γεννήτρια (σε μορφή φυγοκέντρισης).

----------


## windstav

Γεια σας,
αν εχεις ακομα το δυναμο , μπορεις να φτιαξεις εναν Ροτορα καθετου Αξονα. με C-Rotor ή LenzV2. Πληροφοριες θα βρεις εδώ.
http://www.daswindrad.de/forum/viewt...st=0&sk=t&sd=a

  Ειναι βεβαια στα Γερμανικα, αλλα μπορω να βοηθησω σε αυτό, αν θελησεις.

----------


## Billll

Λοιπον σημερα εκανα μια βολτα στα μαγαζια που μου συνεστησε ο φιλος fra.Στην αρχη κατεβηκα στον Πειραια στην οδο Ρετσινα αλλα ενω γυρισα σε ολα τα μαγαζια κανενας δεν ειχε κατι σαν αυτο που ηθελα και μαλιστα μου λεγαν ολοι οτι ειναι πολυ δυσκολο να βρω. Επομενη σταση ηταν στο κεντρο σε ενα μαγαζι στην πλατεια Καριτσι που εχει μοτερ για εξαεριστηρες αλλα και εκει δεν εβγαλα ακρη μιας και ειχε μονο AC μοτερ στα 220V. Τελος εκανα μια βολτα και απο το μαγαζι στην Σπυρου Πατση και μπορω να πω οτι ο κυριος που με εξυπηρετησε ηταν πραγματικα επαγγελματιας. Μου ειπε πως εχει τετοια μοτερ αλλα οι τιμες ηταν απο 180-250 ευρω. Μου ειπε ομως οτι μπορω να χρησιμοποιησω μοτερ απο υαλοκαθαριστηρα αυτοκινητου και να βγαλω τον μειωτηρα με χαμηλη τιμη.

Αρα μενει να βρω ενα τετοιο μοτερ και να δω τι μπορω να κανω. Η συνεχεια μολις βρω το μοτερ.

----------


## fra

Για τα μοτερ απο τους υαλοκαθαριστηρες το εχω σκεφτει και εγω αλλα δεν στο προτεινα γιατι μπορει να σε δυσκολεψει η μετατροπη. Ο μειωτηρας στην ουσια κραταει τον ροτορα. Οποτε αν τον βγαλεις μπορει να μην εχεις που να στηριζεται ο ροτορας. Ισως με μετατρποη το πετυχεις. Στο ΤΕΙ ολες σχεδον τις εργασιες με τετοια μοτερ τις καναμε (ειχαμε καμια 15αρια). Και εγω την δικια μου ετσι την εκανα. Επισης μπορεις να βρεις και απο ηλεκτρικα παραθυρα. Αν πας σε φαναρτζιδικα μπορει να σου δωσουν οσα θες και τσαμπα.Στα παλια μπορει να σου πιασουνε τον κ.....ο!!! Αν θες πιο μεγαλο μοτερ απο αυτοκινητου μπορεις να χρησιμοποιησεις και απο φορτηγα ή λεωφορεια. Με ενα απο λεωφορειο ψηνουμε το αρνι εδω και 30 χρονια  :Drool: !!!Ενας αλλος λογος που μπορει να μην σου κανει ειναι η υψηλες στορφες που μπορει να δουλευει...αυτο βεβαια θελει δοκιμη. Αλλα για προσπαθησε μπορει και να πετυχει και να ειναι και πολυ καλο. Θα το προσπαθησω και εγω μολις μπορεσω και θα σε ενημερωσω.
Παντως ειναι σκυλια, οτι ηθελες τους καναμε και δεν καταλαβαινανε τιποτα.

----------


## Billll

Τελικα εχθες βρηκα ενα τετοιο μοτερ εκανα και μια πατεντα για να βγαλω τον μειωτηρα γιατι οντως συγκρατουσε το ροτορα αλλα τελικα δεν κανει για ανεμογεννητρια. Για να βγαλει 1V ταση θελει περιπου να γυριζει με 180-200prm ενω εγω θελω μια αναλογια 1V ανα 20rpm. Αρα το ριχνω στο ψαξιμο παλι.

----------


## Billll

Μαλλον θα παραγγειλω γεννητρια απ εξω. Βρηκα μια με ονομαστικη ταση 150V στις 2000rpm. Τωρα ομως ερχεται το επομενο προβλημα. Πως θα μπορεσω να ρυθμισω την ταση στην εξοδο της γεννητριας να ειναι περιπου 14V σταθερη για να μπορω να φορτισω μια 12V μπαταρια? Υπαρχει σταθεροποιητης τασης που να εχει σαν εισοδο 20-100V και να μου βγαζει σταθερα 14 στην εξοδο? Σκεφτηκα να χρησιμοποιησω ενα ρελε και οταν η γεννητρια αρχιζει να παραγει 14 volt να ενεργοποιειται βραχυκυκλωνοντας τις εξοδους της γεννητριας ετσι ωστε αυτη να φρεναρει αλλα δεν ξερω κατα ποσο θα δουλεψει. Για δωστε καμια ιδεα για το τι μπορω να κανω.

----------


## fra

Γενικα πρεπει να βρεις να βρεις μια γεννητρια που σε χαμηλες στροφες να σου δινει ενα καλο επιπεδο τασης. Το μοτερ ποσο το  βρηκες? Μια αλλη λυση που ειχα ξεχασει να αναφερω ειναι και τα μοτερ απο ηλεκτρικα ποδηλατα και  αναπηρικα καροτσακια. Δεν ξερω βεβαια ποσο ευκολο ειναι να βρεις. Και μια αλλη λυση που εχω σκεφτει και δεν ξερω κατα ποσο κανει ειναι και τα μοτερ κινησης απο ηλεκτρικα κλαρκ που δουλευουν με μπαταριες. Λογο του περιορισμενου χρονου που εχεις αν σου κανει το μοτερ που βρηκες δουλεψε με αυτο.

----------


## windstav

Γειά σας,  

είμαι νέο μέλος στο φόρουμ, και ασχολούμαι -σαν χόμπυ-με ανεμογεννητριες,γιαυτό θα ήθελα να κάνω ένα σχόλιο πάνω στο θέμα.

Προφανώς δεν βρήκες κάτι το ενδιαφέρον στο   Site    που σου πρότεινα πρίν απο λίγες μέρες.

 Δεν νομίζω πως με την γεννητρια που ανέφερες, θα πετύχεις αρκετές στροφές ως ανεμογεννήτρια. Αλλωστε , αν κατάλαβα καλά, αυτή  θα έχει και μικρές διαστάσεις. 
Με δυναμό ποδηλάτου, που μπαίνει στον άξονα της ρόδας, μπορείς να φορτίσεις δωδεκάβολτη  μπαταρία σε χαμηλές στροφες, αλλά με ανώτατο ρεύμα 0,5 Α.
Μια άλλη λύση είναι Μοτέρ ψυγείου αυτοκινητου, το οποίο όμως χρειάζεται καινούργια περιέλιξη, ώστε να φορτίζει περίπου ατις 500 στροφές-περίπου 2 Α..

 Εαν έχω κατλάβει λάθος το θέμα παραβλέψτε το σχόλιό μου.

----------


## eebabs2000

> Μαλλον θα παραγγειλω γεννητρια απ εξω. Βρηκα μια με ονομαστικη ταση 150V στις 2000rpm. Τωρα ομως ερχεται το επομενο προβλημα. Πως θα μπορεσω να ρυθμισω την ταση στην εξοδο της γεννητριας να ειναι περιπου 14V σταθερη για να μπορω να φορτισω μια 12V μπαταρια? Υπαρχει σταθεροποιητης τασης που να εχει σαν εισοδο 20-100V και να μου βγαζει σταθερα 14 στην εξοδο? Σκεφτηκα να χρησιμοποιησω ενα ρελε και οταν η γεννητρια αρχιζει να παραγει 14 volt να ενεργοποιειται βραχυκυκλωνοντας τις εξοδους της γεννητριας ετσι ωστε αυτη να φρεναρει αλλα δεν ξερω κατα ποσο θα δουλεψει. Για δωστε καμια ιδεα για το τι μπορω να κανω.



Θα σχεδιάσεις ένα κύκλωμα σταθεροποιητή τάσης με zener και transistor το οποίο θα είναι 2-3 σταδίων, υψηλή, μέση και χαμηλή τάση ώστε στο καθένα να μην μένει μεγάλη ισχύ και θερμαινεται.

----------


## Billll

Η γεννητρια που σκεφτομαι να αγορασω ειναι αυτη http://cgi.ebay.com/600-WATT-WIND-GE...ht_6896wt_1165. Φιλε windstav το δυναμο ποδηλατου ειναι 6V αρα δεν νομιζω να μπορει να φορτισει μια 12V μπαταρια. Το κακο επισης ειναι πως θα ηθελα να κατασκευασω μια ανεμογεννητρια οριζοντιου αξονα μιας και ειναι πιο διαδεδομενες. Οσο για το μεγεθος αρχικη ιδεα ηταν για μια μικρη ανεμογεννητρια αλλα επειδη βλεπω πως αυτο δεν ειναι ευκολο μαλλον θα κατασκευασω κανονικη ανεμογεννητρια. 

Φιλε eebabs2000 επειδη σαν ηλεκτρολογος δεν εχω ασχοληθει και παρα πολυ με ηλεκτρονικα εχεις καποιο σχεδιαγραμμα για να καταλαβω αυτο που μου λες. Επισης ειναι ευκολο να φτιαχτει κατι τετοιο? Σε περιπτωση που το κατασκευασω θα μου δινει στην εξοδο σταθερη ταση η θα χρειαστω και ελεγκτη φορτισης μπαταριας?

----------


## Billll

Σκεφτομαι σαν σταθεροποιητη τασης να χρησιμοποιησω το παρακατω κυκλωμα.

http://dragon9dragoon.spaces.live.co...BD96!422.entry

Το θεμα ειναι πως το κυκλωμα αυτο θα το ρυθμισω σε μια τιμη την πρωτη φορα και μετα θα μου βγαζει την ταση που θελω ανεξαρτητα απο την ταση εισοδου?

----------

